# 1956 Lone Star Road Scout Trailer



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 6, 2014)

Good morning!
This old trailer has seen it's better days, but it is still sound and road worthy. It was built with a telescoping tongue and winch, but the tongue has been welded. The back tilts, but the handle has been cut off. I've searched for pics of a trailer like it, but can't seem to find one with the handle/closure in clear view. Does anybody remember what it looked like?; how it was attached?; how it worked? Seems like it would be spring loaded with maybe a steel rod "Z" for the handle, but I'm just not sure.

I know I will have to manufacture one and weld it on, but I need some ideas. Any and all comments are welcome!  

Thank You!
Keith


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 6, 2014)

Trailer pic


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 6, 2014)

Trailer pic. Bungied where handle is suppose to be. (pardon any misspelling)


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 6, 2014)

Trailer pic. (also, disregard twin black dogs, photo bombers) :lol:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 6, 2014)

Trailer pic telescoping winch. How does this thing work? Why would a person even need it? :?


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 6, 2014)

Trailer pic, full front view.


----------



## ccm (Aug 7, 2014)

My buddy had a trailer similar to yours that was original to his late 50's 14ft Lone Star V hull. He had gotten the boat from the original owner so the trailer was in original shape. On his there never was a lever for the tilt mechanism, it just tilted freely which made it great for shallow & unimproved ramps/no ramp situations. His trailer was an all roller bunk trailer too. It looks like to me that there have been a few modifications done to it over the years but nothing that takes any originality away from it. I'd say make it your own; to work perfect for you. Hey by the way it's a very cool trailer, they just don't make em like that anymore!!! :mrgreen: I wish I could find one for my old v hull.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Aug 7, 2014)

CCM,

Thank you! I appreciate your information. I have searched and searched for something that is spring loaded, to make sure it is latched and secure during travel. I may have come across just that through etrailer. However, the plate is aluminum bolt on, so I can't weld it on. The pin is stainless so that's perfect. I'll have to weld a plate to bolt it to.

I understand how the tilt trailers work, I just don't understand about the locking/secure, nor the telescoping winch on this one. #-o 

Your information is exactly what I was looking for. Someone who remembers!  

Thanks again my fellow Texan!
Keith


----------

